
As Argentina’s markets continue to panic, Bitcoin trades at a premium - euphemized
https://decrypt.co/8395/as-argentinas-markets-continue-to-panic-bitcoin-trades-at-a-premium
======
StadiumPal
Why isn’t it trading at a premium when the US market is in a free fall?

~~~
millettjon
Unlie the Argentine peso, the USD is not in free fall.

